# Homemade Salt Shells for bug extermination



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

As the title says, I made some homemade shot shells to eliminate ants, beetles, spiders, and pretty much anything that crawls. 

A little back story, my fiance and I live in an apartment and throughout the year we have spurts of different bugs attempting to stake their claim inside of our apartment. I've tried to get her to squish them herself with napkins or a shoe and she is not having any of it! She has resorted to placing a glass cup over them when I am not home and then it is my duty to finish the job. 

So, I began to look for alternatives. I found a bug blaster gun, but at $50 ehhhh I think I can do better. 

I purchased a a Crossman Vigilante .177 revolver a few years ago and while it is a blast to shoot, I have moved on to bigger and better toys, such as the Glock 23 and Springfield XDS. So it just sits on my wall for decoration. 

I experimented with different methods to load the chambers with salt and it was a disaster. Finally, I decided to roll a 7mm x 44mm piece of paper inside of each chamber, load it with salt, put a drop of water on it, and let it sit overnight. Bingo! Holy smokes does this thing have some power! 

I've attached some pictures of the process on how I make them along with some targets that I tested this with. Not too bad of a spread if I do say so myself! I finally got to test one of them this morning on a spider and it stopped him in his tracks. 

The salt doesn't damage the walls or glass, but does leave a bit of a mess, including the paper "wad" that flies out.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Here's the spread at 3 feet once the salt is dry. I finally get these finished and there are no bugs to shoot!


----------



## Richardstover3 (Jun 13, 2017)

That's cool mag fly masher.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

UHH time to move.........


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Follow up on this post, we have had a few large spiders and centipedes. This load has not let me down yet! As the announcer would say in Halo, Killtacular!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow,,, interesting,,,,, thanks for the idea Waterwolf! lol, I'll have to look that load up on Youtube.
I've been NAILED 5 times by Yellowjackets in the last 3 weeks! Poisoned 7 nests.
I'll wipe 'em out with '7' one night, & they'll make 2 MORE NESTS the next! 
& what you have there, would be a BLAST trying to hit those frick'n bees,,,, maybe I could add some '7' to the salt!?
& those white (moth) butterflies that keep laying eggs on my garden greens! Them suckers are hard to hit,,,, Even with a tennis/ bad mitten racket! 

One day, I got so pissed that I wanted to take the .410 JUDGE OUT!!! But my neighbor didn't care for that idea,,,,,,,,,,,,
Your idea/ load sounds safer.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

You need one of these Doboy.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Black-Fl...75035&wl11=online&wl12=48236155&wl13=&veh=sem

They work great and they are fun to take out moths and even bees.


----------

